# Heute schon an das Gas von morgen denken...



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2006)

Peinliche [edit: Platzierung von] "Werbung" einer großen deutschen gasfirma...
http://www.tagessau.de/in/lobby/mit/ungewollt-ganz-makaber-eon/


----------



## stieglitz (26 Januar 2006)

Das ist schon mehr als peinlich und makaber.


Übrigens die URL von Tagesschau heisst *tagessau*
Ob das was mit dem Warzenschwein-Thread zu tun hat?


----------



## drboe (26 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Peinliche "Werbung" einer großen deutschen gasfirma...
> http://www.tagessau.de/in/lobby/mit/ungewollt-ganz-makaber-eon/


Da wird der Eindruck erweckt, als sei die ganze Seite eine Werbung für den Energieversorger. Der Artikel über Auschwitz stammt aber von der Redaktion. Es ist also erst der Verlag, der durch die unsensible Montage der Werbung einen Kontext erzeugt, der sich als peinlicher Schnitzer erweist. Allerdings einer des Blattes, nicht des Energieriesen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2006)

Deine Einschätzung ist sicher richtig und der Chef der Zeitung hat den Fehler bereits eingeräumt und sich entschuldigt:
http://www.boocompany.com/index.cfm/content/story/id/13218/

Die Werbung an sich finde ich aber auch daneben... aber das ist meine private Ansicht...
P.S.: Habe das oben editiert, dass es nicht mehr missverständlich ist


----------

